# Trabajar para una mútua



## elecmi (3 Ene 2013)

Hola, hemos montado despacho de psicología y hoy me preguntaba si alguien conoce la forma de trabajar para mútuas tipo DKV, Adeslas, Sánitas, etc...


----------



## martinmar (3 Ene 2013)

pues estas apañao si empiezas asi, no tienes ni un contacto y esperas que aqui te los den, me parece que vas a durar un jodido telediario


----------



## elecmi (3 Ene 2013)

Hola, desconozco el motivo de esa forma de tratar al personal, pero haces unas afirmaciones y suposiciones con poco fundamento. 
Primero no me conoces de nada, no sabes quien soy, donde trabajo, que espero de este post, etc....

Hoy en casa salió el tema y pensé que tal vez alguien sabía como funcionaba, en ningún momento he comentado que no tenga ni un contacto, tampoco que espere que me los den personas como tu. 

Me hice de este foro pues me gustaba el ambiente, por suerte no abunda gente de tu estilo, no obstante si crees que puedo ayudarte en algo estoy a tu entera disposición.

Saludos;


----------



## gamusino30 (3 Ene 2013)

elecmi dijo:


> Hola, hemos montado despacho de psicología y hoy me preguntaba si alguien conoce la forma de trabajar para mútuas tipo DKV, Adeslas, Sánitas, etc...



Las mutuas pagan poco, tarde y mal.

Cosas de la "tele poliza", los años dorados de los 90 ya pasaron.

Lo mejor es que llames a unas mutua y les preguntes por los requisitos para entrar en su cuadro medico, pero vamos te repito que pagan poco, *tarde* y mal.


----------



## Micarromelorobaron (3 Ene 2013)

Como te dicen pagan poco, son intermediarios que utilizan al profesional que se presta voluntariamente, compara las que te ofrezcan mejores condiciones, debes contactar con ellos directamente.


----------



## elecmi (5 Ene 2013)

Bueno, pues ya he enviado la pregunta a un par de compañías ya os explicaré que respuesta obtengo.

Saludos!!


----------



## Zascandil (6 Ene 2013)

te van a desangrar...tengo un colegui psicologo que trabaja para una de esas mutuas y al final no se saca mas de 8 euros la hora.

Vas a tener 10 horas al dia de sesiones basura, ofreciendo un servicio de mierda. Son como los alcampo de la psicologia


----------



## elecmi (7 Ene 2013)

Ya lo imagino, la idea es conocer como trabajan y si interesan tal vez cubrir con ellas algún día a la semana.


----------



## Entrambos mares (18 Ene 2013)

Hola, 

Me estreno. Yo trabajo para mutuas de trabajo y aseguradoras médicas privadas. Las mutuas perdieron la partida presupuestaria para contingencias comunes, así que sólo remiten accidentes. Claro, en nuestra área, pocos. El pago es algo coherente, aunque en mi caso me supone llevarles yo la factura todos los meses. Si la mutua está asentada en Cataluña, como Axa... te van a freír a documentos para derivarte y para pagarte los casos. También te digo que hacer un convenio con una mutua se puede demorar 2 años de trámites. En 2011 lo hice yo con Axa y lo firmé este año. Con Asepeyo aún estoy esperando.

Los seguros privados. Funcionan por derivación de un psiquiatra. En mi área geográfica tenemos los conciertos reducidos para que sean económicamente interesantes. El precio por visita oscila entre 15-20€ por sesión. Ellos pretenden que las hagas de 20 minutos para que sean rentables. Suele haber problemas por las inasistencias, pues como dependes de pasos de tarjetas y no se pueden pasar 2 veces el mismo día, las citas en las que no se presentan, no cobras (como yo en estos mismos momentos). Además, pagan a 60 días. Y siempre fallan en facturas, a su favor. Les dan 20 sesiones al año, así que hay tratamientos que se quedan cortos. Sé de compañeros que aplican copados y soluciones similares, yo nunca lo he hecho y no me parece muy ético. Pero nunca, nunca jamás, un paciente de seguro ha pasado a ser de pago al término de sus 20 sesiones. Muchos sí te piden que atiendas a otras personas con su tarjeta, que les valores o que les emitas informes (cosas que las compañías no cubren), pero nunca asimilan que tus servicios son también privados y que cuesten dinero. Por último, una mala experiencia más sobre compañías. No aclaran las coberturas y dan autorizaciones a patologías o problemas que no cubren, para que tú luego las tengas que rechazar. Yo estoy harto de rechazar trastornos del aprendizaje o del desarrollo, que no atiendo si no se me paga convenientemente. 

Saludos,


----------



## elecmi (18 Ene 2013)

Gracias por la respuesta, me ha quedado todo bastante claro, también estamos en Cataluña.

Mi mujer por el momento solo atiende a nivel particular y también se dedica a la selección 2.0 y headhunting. El tema es que hemos visto que funciona mucho mejor el tema de la terapia a particulares, la selección y el headhunting funciona en el 90% de los casos a éxito y hay mucha "pirula" y otras historias, y luego para cobrar es una historia, cada vez hay más impagos y has de ir detrás de las empresas y hasta te siente violento.
Esta claro, mi padre siempre me ha dicho que nunca te harás rico de un rico, y para muestra un botón.

Son embargo en lo que a terapia se refiere los clientes van viniendo, hacen su sesión pagan y se marchan, y para postre siempre acaba viniendo alguien recomendado, por lo que es muy agradecido. El problema son las horas, normalmente son de las 17h en adelante por lo que la idea de las mútuas era para potenciar un poco el tema de la terapia y cubrir horas de la mañana, y sobretodo conocer el tema.

Mil gracias por tu respuesta, cualquier cosa que necesites, estamos a tu entera disposición.


----------



## Entrambos mares (19 Ene 2013)

Yo estoy en la otra punta de España, al norte del sur, jajaja.

Nada, a mí las mutuas me han servido de complemento durante años, hasta que se acabó el tema de la contingencia común. Desde entonces, apenas algún atropello, robo o accidente traumático en el trabajo. Los seguros sí me han servido de forma de entrada y para el boca a boca. No me arrepiento de trabajar con ellos, pero estoy bastante quemado. En mi caso dependo de 2 psiquiatras exclusivamente (en mi zona no hay más) que no suelen querer derivar, y entre eso y lo que te he comentado antes, acabas bastante frustrado a final de mes. Pero también entiendo que es una entrada de gente bastante amplia y te das a conocer. 

Saludos,


----------



## Trustno1 (21 Ene 2013)

elecmi dijo:


> Gracias por la respuesta, me ha quedado todo bastante claro, también estamos en Cataluña.
> 
> Mi mujer por el momento solo atiende a nivel particular y también se dedica a la selección 2.0 y headhunting. El tema es que hemos visto que funciona mucho mejor el tema de la terapia a particulares, la selección y el headhunting funciona en el 90% de los casos a éxito y hay mucha "pirula" y otras historias, y luego para cobrar es una historia, cada vez hay más impagos y has de ir detrás de las empresas y hasta te siente violento.
> Esta claro, mi padre siempre me ha dicho que nunca te harás rico de un rico, y para muestra un botón.
> ...



¿Podrías explicar un poco en qué consiste la selección 2.0 y el headhunting que realiza tu mujer? Tengo una leve idea sobre lo qué sería pero si me lo explicas mucho mejor.


----------



## elecmi (22 Ene 2013)

Pues así a bote pronto te puedo contar un poco yo, pero le puedo decir que se me lo redacte hago un "copy&paste".

La selección 2.0 es una selección basada en las redes laborales, en networking, se buscan profesionales a través de linkedin, xing, etc... Entrando en foros y grupos de profesionales hasta que encuentras el que estás buscando.

El headhuting, es lo que llaman "cazatalentos", esto consiste más bien en busar una persona con ciertos requisitos a través de empresas de la competencia, la dificultad está en conseguir contactar con esa persona de forma confidencial, y que esa persona esté dispuesta a dejar su empleo para marchar a otra empresa de la competencia, más como están las cosas a día de hoy.

En resumidas cuentas, una empresa quiere un profesional, si es algo común y que abunda en el mercado, pues infojobs, laboris, infoempleo, etc..., si es algo más técnico y específico pues selección 2.0, por ejemplo si existiera un puesto de trabajo llamado "lonchafinista" mi mujer colgaría por aquí la oferta, jejejeje.
Y luego si una empresa por ejemplo bodegas de vino quiere un jefe de ventas, ahí es donde toca contactar con bodegas de la competencia, hacer una atractiva oferta y "levantarle" la persona.


----------

